# Cool Christmas schwag



## DLJeffs (Dec 25, 2020)

Okay, here's where you get to gloat a little, tell us what cool stuff Santa brought you. Might give the rest of us some ideas for next year.
Me - I got a set of those ratchet brackets to put an outfeed on my table saw; a dozuki saw, a pair of scrapers, Cumpiano's book on guitar making and maybe best of all an IR trail camera. Next time I go to the Amazon I'm putting that baby out on a game trail and leaving it for the week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 25, 2020)

I got a t-shirt from a local bar we used go to when we were allowed to,and one of those three way led light bulbs for the garage. This year being so odd we did gifts,normally we don't do gifts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Well, I got a nifty spring loaded automatic center punch and a couple of Thompson Tools gouges. Of course, the TT gouges have been sitting somewhere in Ohio for the past three weeks, so I technically haven't received them yet, but hope to within the next few weeks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2020)

I got a Roku for my TV and a little detail sander! But I am going to get me a new table saw!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2020)

Santa was very good to me this year. My Betty got me a gopro hero 9 with a selfie stick and a 128gb memory card, got a really cool book on the history of motorcycles, and my step son got me a really cool folding knife made from vg10 steel and snake wood scales. And seriously razor sharp. I'm a very happy man.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> But I am going to get me a new table saw!!


Mines already ordered, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2020)

I got/bought that Oneway lathe so I told Nikki I was finished! Got a new Stephen King book from my kid, I'm happy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## trc65 (Dec 25, 2020)

Which King book did you get? I'm getting desperate for something new to read. Our library has been closed since March. Been re-reading everything in the house.


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Which King book did you get? I'm getting desperate for something new to read. Our library has been closed since March. Been re-reading everything in the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 25, 2020)

I got one of these! Pretty excited that my time at the post office should be shortened considerably. I ship quite a bit of game calls so I’m really hopeful that helps as much as I think it will. I also got a steady rest that I’ll try out soon on a coffee tumbler.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 25, 2020)

I got a personalized branding iron. My best friend got it for me. His sister is a graphic designer and made me a logo and put my name on it. It’s really cool. Cant wait to try it out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> I got a personalized branding iron. My best got it for me. His sister is a graphic designer and made me a logo and put my name on it. It’s really cool. Cant wait to try it out.


You know what they say about pictures?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 26, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> You know what they say about pictures?


As soon as I do a test piece I’ll post it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2020)

I was blessed with pistachios, pepper beef sticks (1 footers), beef stick shorties (like Slim-Jims), cookies and cream candy bar, birdseed suet press that looks like an owl, deodorant, shampoo, regular chocolate bars, chocolate stirs, sneakers and a wallet. I will get use out of most, sure the girls will devour some, but that is the price of family. Breakfast at Mom's and dinner at sister's, it was a long day, started at 1am was back home by 11pm. 

Happy Boxing Day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2020)

This is what I got my Betty for Christmas. We have a bunch of heavy duty singer machines but she wanted this one to compliment them as it does embroidery and monograms. She is super happy with it. It comes with a 25 year warranty, says a lot for the quality of the machine, it has great reviews. I'm not a fan of electronic machines but I guess this is a good one.
Comes with a case cover.



Has great illumination on the work area.



Does a bazillion stitches, lol.



Has an extension bed for quilting.



And a bunch of accessories.



Betty is super happy! She's a great gal and treats me better than anyone has, she is my life partner and deserves this and so much more. She doesn't ask for much, but when she does I make sure she gets what she wants. We have both been in relationships where we we're mistreated so we appreciate each other for what we are.
Merry Christmas to my Betty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 26, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> I got a t-shirt from a local bar we used go to when we were allowed to,and one of those three way led light bulbs for the garage. This year being so odd we did gifts,normally we don't do gifts.


I got my son and son in law each a t-shirt that says "When this virus is over, I still want some of you to stay away from me"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I was blessed with pistachios, pepper beef sticks (1 footers), beef stick shorties (like Slim-Jims), cookies and cream candy bar, birdseed suet press that looks like an owl, deodorant, shampoo, regular chocolate bars, chocolate stirs, sneakers and a wallet. I will get use out of most, sure the girls will devour some, but that is the price of family. Breakfast at Mom's and dinner at sister's, it was a long day, started at 1am was back home by 11pm.
> 
> Happy Boxing Day.


Mark,
Can you post a photo of that suet press? What birds do you get feeding on the suet? I've tried a couple here but the flickers pretty much devour it in an hour so it's hardly worth putting out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Mark,
> Can you post a photo of that suet press? What birds do you get feeding on the suet? I've tried a couple here but the flickers pretty much devour it in an hour so it's hardly worth putting out.



You can look them up, Wild Bird Food by *Pine Tree Farms*. Think Agway carries it. We don't feed the birds, it was a gift from one of the kids that ride the bus I drive. So I'm clueless about what birds it might attract. Between the Bald eagles, 70 pound coyotes, and 500 pound black bears, we limit what we leave around outside.

Other thing, it was not an owl shape suet but snowman shaped. I had it upside down and not fully unwrapped so it really looked like an owl at the time. Hilarious seeing it now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeah, if you have black bears around, putting out suet might not be a good idea. That'd be like a teeny appetizer to a bear and once he got done with that he'd come looking for the main course.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 26, 2020)

This came in the mail and I wasn’t sure who sent it until Christmas morning. The youngest son sent it. I have generated an idea for it and will put it to work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 26, 2020)

Doug, your birds will differ somewhat, but I only use homemade upside down suet feeders that hang from a wire and we see primarily nuthatches, downy woodpeckers, and red bellied woodpeckers.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> You can look them up, Wild Bird Food by *Pine Tree Farms*. Think Agway carries it. We don't feed the birds, it was a gift from one of the kids that ride the bus I drive. So I'm clueless about what birds it might attract. Between the Bald eagles, 70 pound coyotes, and 500 pound black bears, we limit what we leave around outside.
> 
> Other thing, it was not an owl shape suet but snowman shaped. I had it upside down and not fully unwrapped so it really looked like an owl at the time. Hilarious seeing it now.


That caught my attention as well. Never knew such a thing existed. I've made a habit of feeding the birds since I move into the woods 20 years ago, they make a serious dent in the tick population. The suet cakes will attract all kinds of birds (not the eagles), but the various woodpeckers really like them and having them around helps protect my trees from the myriad insect pests.
Did have a couple "incidents" with the bears early on till I learned to place the feeders properly. The best is to screw a hanger bracket alongside a window that is at least 12' off the ground. Have never even had a bear look at it so far as I know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 26, 2020)

I got a bunch of little things including some new felling wedges, painter pyramids, and some sandpaper, but I'm really pumped for my new D-Way beading tool and negative rake scraper. 

I've been interested in trying a basket illusion piece for quite some time so I put the beading tool on my wish list.

Tim @trc65 was also kind enough to give me some tips on what woodburner and pen tips to get. I've still got to order the burner and will call them next week. But in the meantime, I'm looking forward to trying out the new tools and getting some indexing jigs made up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 26, 2020)

Tried this on a piece of scrap. Love it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 26, 2020)

@Steve in VA you'll love both those D-way tools. I use the beading tool all the time for accent beads on bowls and spindles, really like the neg rake scraper from them as well.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 26, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Doug, your birds will differ somewhat, but I only use homemade upside down suet feeders that hang from a wire and we see primarily nuthatches, downy woodpeckers, and red bellied woodpeckers.


You have some great birds back that way, plus you get a nice selection of migratory birds passing through. Many of the Pacific migratory birds stay more in the Willamette Valley or up in the Cascades so we don't commonly get them at the house. What we do have is a lot of northern flickers and they seem to keep a lot of other woodpeckers away. The suet we've hung out, the flickers just destroy it as soon as they find it. You'd think we'd get plenty with all the dead juniper and all the cavities but only see them once in awhile. I did see a varied thrush two days ago but he flew off before I get my camera on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2020)

Christmas gifts were light on woodworking this year as I am getting an i-Pad, but I did receive a Bessey Strap Clamp that will come in handy when I jump start my box making. I did order some wood from @FranklinWorkshops, as well, but have not received it yet. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 26, 2020)

Steve, D-Way tools are great. Just used my negative rake scraper 3 or 4 days ago! I scheduled Jimmie to be at our April club meeting but that got scratched. He will be invited back.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 26, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Christmas gifts were light on woodworking this year as I am getting an i-Pad, but I did receive a Bessey Strap Clamp that will come in handy when I jump start my box making. I did order some wood from @FranklinWorkshops, as well, but have not received it yet. Chuck


Like all other packages in USPS, it is running late. They are overwhelmed and understaffed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> You can look them up, Wild Bird Food by *Pine Tree Farms*. Think Agway carries it. We don't feed the birds, it was a gift from one of the kids that ride the bus I drive. So I'm clueless about what birds it might attract. Between the Bald eagles, 70 pound coyotes, and 500 pound black bears, we limit what we leave around outside.
> 
> Other thing, it was not an owl shape suet but snowman shaped. I had it upside down and not fully unwrapped so it really looked like an owl at the time. Hilarious seeing it now.


i made some seed balls up as christmas presents, ground up some old walnuts, pecans and almonds that had gone stale, added flax seeds, coconut flower, gelatin and bacon grease, pressed it into muffin tins. once it set up, then i wrapped it in an open mesh made of like burlap and added a hanging string. i think unless they get rained on (not very likely here) they will hold up all winter as the birds pick them apart.

could also be packed into the negative space in pinecones for hanging as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 26, 2020)

trc65 said:


> @Steve in VA you'll love both those D-way tools. I use the beading tool all the time for accent beads on bowls and spindles, really like the neg rake scraper from them as well.


 
I didn't feel like waiting around for warmer weather so, despite the 25 degree temps outside right now, I ventured into the garage and gave the beading tool a trial run. There are a few kinks to work out but overall I'm thrilled with it. I will say a 1/8" bead is small when looking through a dusty face shield!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 26, 2020)

You and your new tool are showing excellent results. I’ve never owned the beading tools but have used them several times.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 26, 2020)

@woodtickgreg , Greg, what’s your use for the GoPro? I love mine, have a 3 or 4, don’t remember at the moment. have used it extensively, but love water photos with it As much as the movies. Just a fun camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 26, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> I didn't feel like waiting around for warmer weather so, despite the 25 degree temps outside right now, I ventured into the garage and gave the beading tool a trial run. There are a few kinks to work out but overall I'm thrilled with it. I will say a 1/8" bead is small when looking through a dusty face shield!


Looks good! 

One other tip with the basket illusion work. Make up a small sample of maple with lots of beads on it to practice both burning and coloring. 

The true test to how good your beads are; when burning do you always get a complete arc around the bead? I thought i was making really good beads, until I started burning and the tops of lots of my beads weren't burned. Showed I need lots more practice and care when beading. 

One other thing I got for Christmas I forgot to mention, a headset magnifier to be used primarily with illusion pieces.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> @woodtickgreg , Greg, what’s your use for the GoPro? I love mine, have a 3 or 4, don’t remember at the moment. have used it extensively, but love water photos with it As much as the movies. Just a fun camera.


Dont really know yet, never had a gopro. I used to have a nice Fuji camera that took great close ups and videos, but I left the aa batteries in it and they leaked and damaged the camera. I used it to film all kinds of things in my shop, metal working and wood working, motorcycle stuff, whatever I thought might be interesting for others to see. I guess you'll have to wait and see what I video, lol. Gotta take some time to play with it and learn how to use it first.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 27, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> One other tip with the basket illusion work. Make up a small sample of maple with lots of beads on it to practice both burning and coloring.
> 
> ...



Now you tell me about the headband magnifier  JK of course, but let me know how you like those as I can see where those would come in handy. I can already tell it's intense, detailed work! Thanks again for the tips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

The100road said:


> I also got a steady rest that I’ll try out soon on a coffee tumbler.


What kind of steady rest? Post a pic of what you got, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dont really know yet, never had a gopro. I used to have a nice Fuji camera that took great close ups and videos, but I left the aa batteries in it and they leaked and damaged the camera. I used it to film all kinds of things in my shop, metal working and wood working, motorcycle stuff, whatever I thought might be interesting for others to see. I guess you'll have to wait and see what I video, lol. Gotta take some time to play with it and learn how to use it first.


First thing I did was get an accessory bag of mounts. I have a mount on top of my drill press which allows me to point it at my lathe. Of course every helmet has a mount, the atv handlebar cover has a mount,......trying to think where else I put one. I bought the suction cup and that works well on the inside of the jeep windshield. I also got the remote which is very handy. Lastly, one thing I like about their software app is you can cut individual pictures out of the movie.

one thing I don’t like with my old eyes is trying to go through the menus on the camera and the small screen. That may be improved on your version, hope so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

Betty is playing with her new sewing machine, she says its amazing and very precise but not a heavy duty machine like our older singers. But it definitely has a place in her tool collection.





She loves it and that makes me happy.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 27, 2020)

Nothing yet our Christmas is on hold for a couple more days. I did get to spend the whole day in my new shop. Good thing I might have gone nuts other wise. It was a very dark rainy day not much to watch on TV. Having a warm bright place to waste a gloomy day is gift enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2020)

I got some cool stuff.





And, for all you star wars fans....





Also got a couple warm sheerpa shirts, and some fishing lures.
Still have to have another gathering today, so there's more coming...
:)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 27, 2020)

Rock'em, Sock'em Robots!!! Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## trc65 (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm really jealous! I loved my Rock'em Sock'em robots! Man does that bring back memories, had to have been a Christmas gift around '72 or '73!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

You knocked my block off!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road (Dec 27, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> What kind of steady rest? Post a pic of what you got, I'd like to see it.



this is the one I got from psi. Haven’t used it yet but seems well made.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

I have one of those, got it from psi. Works well once you get everything tightened down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2020)

Just got our cable/net back up. Big gift was an RC Laser sailboat. Number of small tools, sandpaper, coffees, shirts. Bought myself an Orvis HIS fly rod and made a bunch of smoked summer sausage to snack on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> made a bunch of smoked summer sausage to snack on


This is what I'm wanting to do real soon

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> This is what I'm wanting to do real soon


Can be the easiest sausage to make. Quick cure or slow cure both are good! You can go all out and ferment it, but I usually don't. Neither do I usually stuff in casings. Just make rolls and smoke. Easy-peasy! I used one of my mistakes. I finally used some pink cure No 1 I bought at Granzins in Seguin. I wasn't thinking and put it in my carryon luggage. Wasn't thinking - about it being nitrates. Man it was hard to explain to TSA why I had nitrate in my carry on. Got to spend some time in a little room in the back part of the San Antonio airport! Bad Mikey!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Granzins


Ahhh been there a few times

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Ahhh been there a few times


Then you and I can be friends then!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Woohooo!!!
A pair of kayaks and paddles!!!














Come on springtime!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Woohooo!!!
> A pair of kayaks and paddles!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What brand Mark? I want one so badly.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> What brand Mark? I want one so badly.


Lifetime Tamarack Angler, brand. I got em in September from amazon, but had em hidden away. 
Link to pair

The paddles they come with are bottom line cheapies. So my wife got new upgraded ones. I did some researching and found a pair of good ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice 'yaks. I wonder what the purpose / function is of that notch in the blade of your "Angler' paddles?


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 30, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Nice 'yaks. I wonder what the purpose / function is of that notch in the blade of your "Angler' paddles?



Those notches are used to help grab a snagged line or a branch / weeds if needed to help retrieve a line / lure. Some paddles even have a "J" cut into the side to help snag something if needed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 30, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Those notches are used to help grab a snagged line or a branch / weeds if needed to help retrieve a line / lure. Some paddles even have a "J" cut into the side to help snag something if needed.


 Ahh, for when you're fishing for monkeys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

